# RAOK Quilt Blocks .. Want to do one for a cause !



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi There.. 

I'm asking if any quilters/non quilters would be willing to do a block 12.5 X 12.5" for a " Random Act of Kindness " fundraising quilt.. I would mail You out the block.. give you enough time.. ie: a month/6 weeks to do said block and return it to me.. I have often thought the " Pay It Forward " attitude should not be taken lightly as we all could use a deposit in our " Grace " bank accounts.. So if this appeals to You.. Please PM me your address and I'll get back to You here .. Here is/are squares from the last Quilt..

*If your an avid quilter I will send out up to 6 blocks at a time if your up for it* 










Look at this.. easy instructions for beginners .. 

http://quilting.about.com/od/quiltpatternsprojects/tp/easy_quilts.htm 

I'm sure anyone could do it.. None of us are quilters its and its not about that its just about a community of folks pulling together for a common good.. You see how our other blocks were not masterpieces but done with love.. Anyways Your call.. 

KC


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I wouldn't mind, but what charity is it for ? Can we make any block?


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

Well there are a few requests.. 1- Saint Jude's .. 2- Heifer Foundation 3- A Dog Rescue 4- Red Cross to name some.. So if interested PM me your address

KC.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TC - I'm doing it, sounds like a good place for all the quilt blocks I like to experiment with.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok I do it too....I like numbers 1 and 2 for charities...but whichever ya'll like is fine with me.


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks Gals.. 

KC


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Count me in KC. I need lots more practice, and I love sewing quilt blocks. Marilyn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

KC - have you had more contact you? I keep thinking as many folks that do the swaps and then the ones that show their beautiful work, that you'd get several contacting you to help with this.

Angie


----------



## Bits'nBobs (Jul 27, 2007)

Sending you a pm! :hobbyhors


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Does it matter how good they are - I am still a COMPLETE beginner, but I would be up for doing a block for charity - I would need notice though because of posting

hoggie


----------



## special-k (Jan 2, 2004)

KC

Sending you a pm. I don't have time to do the big swaps anymore but I can do one at time.

special-k


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

KC, count me in...pm on its way!


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

hoggie said:


> Does it matter how good they are - I am still a COMPLETE beginner, but I would be up for doing a block for charity - I would need notice though because of posting
> 
> hoggie


Hoggie.. Just that fact that these blocks are done with "LOVE' it doesn't matter if Your a beginner.. They are all appreciated.. no matter the level..


Angie.. 7 so far.. on board..


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

PM coming your way...


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Sounds great... PM on the way!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

It sounds good to me too, count me in for a block.
PM on the way.
bopeep


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

Woohooo.. 10 now..


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

well, I only have about 10 projects going right now... 
_Count me in! lol!_

sending you a pm


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

ok ive never done this, so exactly what do you send us? A piece of fabric thats to be included in the block and we add to it. ? can you tell me how this is done?


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

busybee870 said:


> ok ive never done this, so exactly what do you send us? A piece of fabric thats to be included in the block and we add to it. ? can you tell me how this is done?


Look at this.. easy instructions for beginners .. 

http://quilting.about.com/od/quiltp...easy_quilts.htm 

I will send you a square of material .. and you create/cut/applique/decorate/embroider.. on it what you like as long as the core pattern remains within it the block will represent You.. if You look at the first post I made You'll see no two the same.. the only thing that is are the " roosters " they were the core block pattern.. 
The block when all is done should measure 12.5 X 12.5" washed and returned to me by March 31.. 

KC


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

ok, im in Ill give it a try!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I just saw this thread, count me in! Just send me some sunshine filled days, because I can't run my sewing machines and the heaters at the same time in the RV, so my sewing time is pretty limited right now.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

CJ sounds like you need a pedal type for winter!!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I'd like to join in too. I'm doing a quilt with my youngest DD to donate to the primary school. This is her Civics project for homeschool this year. Though she's not a quilter, she is an artist and this will help beautify the off ice or hallway and anchor us here in our "new" to us, community. We are also as a family, planting a row for the hungry and will be distributing fresh veggies to 3 needy households all growing season.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

KC add me to the list of quilters pm on its way


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

**Please add me ** this is going to be my first attempt at a swap, maybe it will get me geared up for the Baby quilt one!)

SEnding a Pm now


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

Great going Gang.. Thanks for stepping up.. I hope Your "Grace" bank accounts overflow.. 

KC


----------



## GrannysChickies (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm in too KC. Can do a few if you need as my stash is still pretty much packed!!!


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

PM sent, I'd like to add one too.


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

Okie Dokie.. 

KC


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

Add me to,,, pm on way


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

Added Charities are Make A Wish.. Susan G. Komen for the Cure ... Children's Tumor Foundation .. MADD


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I just wanted to let you know, I can get you some contacts for the Make a wish ( as daughter got a wish last year) and also the Children's Tumor foundation.. Just let me know


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

KC, I sent you a pm. 

I just got the thread to open so I could read it.

sgg-Jan


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

great.. noted..

KC

PS: Do you think anyone on Countryside Families board would be interested in doing this ?


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

you could mention that there is a thread for charity quilt squares in the sewing section, if anyone is intrested


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Is it too late to participate? I'll PM you my address...

-Joy


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

Never too late.. and its been brought to my attention I may have forgot to add instructions ectra.. its a 12.5 X 12.5" finished block.. theme.. kindness.. Whatever that means to You.. 

If you need anymore info.. PM me.. Sorry for any inconvienience..

KC


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I got my fabric today. I signed up me and my daughter, and I received two kinds of fabric. A blue piece and one with Yorkies on it. Should we each pick one kind and use it for our block? Or should we combine them? 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I got my envelope today... 

I haven't even checked it out yet.
(I was pinning up bridesmaid dresses, and a wedding dress to get the hems ready. Oh my!)

Angie


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

TC said:


> I got my fabric today. I signed up me and my daughter, and I received two kinds of fabric. A blue piece and one with Yorkies on it. Should we each pick one kind and use it for our block? Or should we combine them?
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.


You can each do one Thanks.. 

KC


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

Those have come in as well.. 

Anyone willing to challenge this pattern.. its for a Bird Rescue Group..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm still deciding on fabrics between getting stuff together for an unexpected sewing project to outfit 10 ice skaters before 2/17... so I'll be cutting mine while cutting those outfits out also.

Angie


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I've got an idea for the bird fabric if you are still looking. You should have my address. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

okay on its way.. THANKS


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

This thread is locked and discontinued; please see the last post in the following thread:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=229350


----------

